# Next Generation Pot Head Skater Rapper



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;I1eHJEuX0n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1eHJEuX0n8[/video] I posted this video In a different thread with the intention of discussing upcoming rappers. This thread is for you to talk about my video and discuss whether its shit or not basically. Please enjoy!


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

I kept quiet in the other thread out of respect but since you are asking for criticisms good or bad, i have to say that it is shit. Rap is not my preferd choice, but i like this and that, but with music it's more foten than not about the music, the sound, not what is being said, and as such, i just don't find anything of interest going on behind the lyrics, gotta be a balance of balancing your lyrics with your melody.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 31, 2011)

Hey i made it to .30 before i stopped it...a new best for your music. That being said i enjoy rap music quite a bit...your subject matter is a little off IMO...


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2011)

I never liked rap and after hearing this I really hate rap...
If music is in your blood try sumthin eles, 
Maybe get a job in a ice cream shop and sing a rap song about ice cream or
are you only into talking sht?


----------



## SSHZ (May 31, 2011)

I'd say you better finish high school and get a job because you are talentless...........


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

hm i guess some just dont understand the lyrics ask me to explain any of my lyrics I gladly will my lyrics are good shit


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 31, 2011)

no dude, i think people get them, there super simple. like a nursery rhyme, the thing is its sooo *trite*.

every fucking kid in my city thinks they can rap... and the thing is... no one tells them the truth. sorry bro. if its your dream you can only take this critism and push harder, write lyrics of value. stuff that if it wasn't a rap song, people would still want to here it.

thug rap is over any ways, its not 1993 any more. Pimp C is dead. Ice cube is making family tv now... Xhibit is on extreme home make over or what ever. snoop coaches a little leage football team... for real, that shit has passed..


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

how is it like a nursery rhyme your a little hmm dumb, All my rhymes are ill, We Burnin Grapes they fruitless .....We burning purple weed they ain't got shit.. just an example you must take every lyric completely literally. Smoking fuzzy kitten nuggets look like a gorilla .... Smoking fuzzy nuggets of weed they so fuzzy and big like gorillas.
Learn how to think on a higher level


----------



## tontoboy (May 31, 2011)

omfg this is hilarious, and then this shit



AlternateEgo said:


> Learn how to think on a higher level


it hurts to laugh this hard

subscribed and grabbing popcorn




yay 100th post for me


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

if im so shit what artist do you listen to so I can rate your listening ability, I love pimp c all of UGK shit, I also like eminem, mystical, busta


----------



## ganjames (May 31, 2011)

This is no different than the rest of the suburban white boys who think they're hard.

Rapping about pussy money weed by day..
Mother tucking you into bed by night..


----------



## TigerClock (May 31, 2011)

Pass that popcorn this way!


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> if im so shit what artist do you listen to so I can rate your listening ability, I love pimp c all of UGK shit, I also like eminem, mystical, busta


Listening ability? You know taste is subjective yeah, and when the majority don't like something it doesn't matter what your taste, sorry, ability is, the majority think it's shit.


----------



## upthearsenal (May 31, 2011)

This is just another case of a white kid wanting to be little wayne or whatever. "talking shit I get the clip and tell the gun ta finish it".... are you fucking serious? I don't see how you can't expect people to think this is fucking stupid. If you are trying to be as shitty as little wayne, you're doing a fucking fine job. 

There much better rap/hip-hop out there with real lyrics, that show you the depth of the artist. This just shows me you know how to copy a shit rapper.


----------



## ledgrowing (May 31, 2011)

your lyrics are crap and some dont even make senseb


----------



## keepitcoastal (May 31, 2011)

thats just some weak unsophisticated rap that gives a bad name to all hiphop and rap. 
its all about the underground 

http://youtu.be/q7RvkMzhX_o


----------



## benny blanco (May 31, 2011)

Lmao I don't even need to hear this song, I wasted 20 seconds of my life on his other nonsense


----------



## SSHZ (May 31, 2011)

"Learn to think on a higher level"........ LOL

Boy, you have a lot to learn. Not everyone on here is a punk ass like yourself. Kids today take the easy way out and think cause they can rhyme, curse and where their pants at their knees- they are rappers with a future. Check back with us in a few years when "you're living in a van down by the river".


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 31, 2011)

Son... i live in screwston. there are a million amature's like you just down the block from me, you have rhythm, thats it. but even that was basic rhythm.....

i dont listen to rap any more, i grew up. but i am a musicain and work at a recording studio... and a million kids come in daily, with shit just like this... Sorry, you asked for critism that you cant handle. im not trying to make you feel bad, im giving you an honest opinion.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

Hhaah yall are funy rapping is a hobby, yall take my shit so serious lol, I tuck my own ass in and yeah I live at home and go to school with a gpa 3.0+ also I can own a gun just as much as anyone can do to the second amendment. And when was the last time you ever heard a rapper doing everything they say its entertainment bitch. LOl if you are so smart go write a song and rap it for me Id love to see your "skills", and i am not mad just laughing over here. work in a studio my ass what the towel boy haha


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2011)

Yea I really hate to say this but you still suck, don't give up your day job..
I live in a gene pool full of Justan Bieber wanna beeees.
stay in school and learn yer ABCs.
You got no game
No game no Name.
This is the reason I don't write for any singers,
I haven't got the talent or the fingers..


----------



## tet1953 (May 31, 2011)

Ok I hate rap/hip hop to begin with, so I am biased. That said, sorry kid...there's nothing to like here.

A for effort though. I mean that.


----------



## beardo (May 31, 2011)

[youtube]0RIxi2R1A-w[/youtube] Fuch haters with a rubber duck


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 31, 2011)

beardo said:


> [youtube]0RIxi2R1A-w[/youtube] Fuch haters with a rubber duck


 lol, you suck to beardo lol just playing man...


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

okay take your shit down, what im saying is rapping aint my life I do all kinds of shit, just because my rapping might suck it doesn't make me a talentless little brat I also skateboard look up cory falls skateboarding to see me


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Seems to me you posted a video asking for criticism either way then got royally pissed when everyone said it was naff.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 31, 2011)

skating is much cooler imo. used to be sponsor'd by local skate shop, local shops will sposor any one man.. so if you dont have a sponsor go find a little skate shop get sponsored and stock up. lol used to ride black label boards...


----------



## beardo (May 31, 2011)

Don't let peoples criticism stop you from doing your thing.


----------



## 420blazeit (May 31, 2011)

I can't even find a link 2 video


----------



## LostReefSponger (May 31, 2011)

I really don't like your music. It really sucks. You're probably that white kid that sits around acting hard while "rapping" and then looks down or crosses the street when he sees actual gang members, aren't you?


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

I dont let affect me lol if I did I woulda quit a long time ago. I know im good based on real life peoples opinions, I realized most people on the internet just hate. never got royatly pissed lol IM TYPING DOES IT SEEM LIKE IM YELLING, well no i wasn't yelling or crying or taking this stuff to heart lol its text on a website lol not a big deal


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 31, 2011)

Don't you have to be 18 to post on this board? Just wondering. 
Lol.


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 31, 2011)

Lmfao

[video=youtube;h7_5fBhcbD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_5fBhcbD4[/video]

Look at him dance with his skateboard at the end


----------



## SSHZ (May 31, 2011)

I have to unsubscribe........ I'm feeling ill right about now.


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

haha that video is old but the raps good


----------



## AlternateEgo (May 31, 2011)

does anyone in here have any talents they would like to share. cas all i see is a bunch of talentless people [video=youtube;AODzL6pdPbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AODzL6pdPbs[/video] way better song then the previous if you go through my shit you will see it is decent ha


----------



## beardo (May 31, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> does anyone in here have any talents they would like to share. cas all i see is a bunch of talentless people [video=youtube;AODzL6pdPbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AODzL6pdPbs[/video] way better song then the previous if you go through my shit you will see it is decent ha


 Wow really? I was trying to be cool and supportive but now you call me And Riff Raff talentless? When you start getting royalty checks in the mail that's bigger than mine we can debate this further.
[youtube]VbZZIEU3ItY[/youtube]


----------



## Chad Sexington (May 31, 2011)

I thought this was a joke, though it is even funnier that it isn't.


----------



## TigerClock (May 31, 2011)

Yeah..its so great its not a joke...this kats the real deal.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2011)

OK I changed my mind Your the shit for real you rock can I have your autograph??
You look like your about 14 years old, DOES YOUR MOM KNOW YOUR HERE???
Thats OK cause your the bomb!!! You go baby!


----------



## beardo (May 31, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> OK I changed my mind Your the shit for real you rock can I have your autograph??
> You look like your about 14 years old, DOES YOUR MOM KNOW YOUR HERE???
> Thats OK cause your the bomb!!! You go baby!


 It says he joined in 2007...


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2011)

beardo said:


> It says he joined in 2007...


My bad sorry bout that


----------



## ShadyStoner (May 31, 2011)

I thought good rappers were original...

Copying other people is not original


----------



## ...... (May 31, 2011)

just quit now lol.That shit was fucking horrible.


----------



## ShadyStoner (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;HRvfR0MIcm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRvfR0MIcm0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Is this your mentor?

my hum my hum my hum lol


----------



## ...... (May 31, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> [video=youtube;HRvfR0MIcm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRvfR0MIcm0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> Is this your mentor?
> 
> my hum my hum my hum lol


 lmfao I'd rather listen to this guy then him.

i make it rain on them hooooooooooos lmfao hahahahaha


----------



## beardo (May 31, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> My bad sorry bout that


 I was just wondering how old he was when he joined if he's this young now and he joined in 07 ??? weird.


----------



## ...... (May 31, 2011)

rollitup doesn't have a dislike button but thankfully youtube does


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

Easy now now, the dude put his music on and you guys are projecting all your hating of cheap young rappers onto the dude. This is destructive criticism!! I hope you guys are aware!

He has a hobby and wants to continue, he has the confidence to appear on film so don`t stick it all in his face!

I gave it a listen, its not good but its also not my thing. Don`t take all the comments on board here, they are crossing the border. 

I wouldn`t include parts about guns&bullets, it won`t match your person. If you were a rapper who gotshot a few times, a complete badass, then go for it. But match your personality with your words more in a sense, keep it from the heart! 

Try and get a match with the music and don`t go for the speedy rapping, it would sound better a little slower... I think a change in the soundtrack to match the music and slower, "firmer" way of say with the words will make it much better 

Honestly, the pages of comments I read... Keep a lid on it lads!!


----------



## Slojo69 (Jun 1, 2011)

I only have one thing to suggest really (other than stop making videos of yerself lol). White kids do not hang with their "Niggers" .... Iono what kinda kids you hang out with but they ain't black cuz yer still alive haha. Seriously at 1:30 of that video ... just wow haha.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Easy now now, the dude put his music on and you guys are projecting all your hating of cheap young rappers onto the dude. This is destructive criticism!! I hope you guys are aware!
> 
> He has a hobby and wants to continue, he has the confidence to appear on film so don`t stick it all in his face!
> 
> ...


I felt this way a few songs ago...i am not saying he should stop (well i am) but if it is his dream then keep on jamming. I am saying some little white kid shouldn't be rapping about smacking hoes and leaving them toothless...if he ever met a real "hoe" she would cut his honkey ass. I got no respect for some wigger who acts and talks hard...come to D-town, we will take a ride down 8-mile and we can see how much of a gangsta you are..


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

well when speaking of hoes im talking about HOES hahah not LAdies, and yeah Im just jamming having fun I dont care if what I say sounds bad eminem can bust a rap about fucking a dudes buttcrack and his shit is considered epic haha


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

Plus MY whole song isnt about me bustin guns, I am talking about getting high and drunk and rapping, I made like 1 gun comment lol people so stupid. Everytime I say something to the effect I fuck you up I say something about how ill do it with my rhymes. I dont imitate I create WHERE ELSE HAVE YOU HEARD A TRACK LIKE THIS [video=youtube;WjqjMfMR99A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjqjMfMR99A[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 1, 2011)

beardo said:


> Wow really? I was trying to be cool and supportive but now you call me And Riff Raff talentless? When you start getting royalty checks in the mail that's bigger than mine we can debate this further.
> [youtube]VbZZIEU3ItY[/youtube]


Yo that's fuckin cool. I recognized your friend so I looked you guys up, I saw him in a couple movies. Glad to see you on here bro.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 1, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> well when speaking of hoes im talking about HOES hahah not LAdies, and yeah Im just jamming having fun I dont care if what I say sounds bad eminem can bust a rap about fucking a dudes buttcrack and his shit is considered epic haha


 It's considered EPIC because the guy paid his dues, he earned the right to sing about "hard living" because he lived it.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 1, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Yo that's fuckin cool. I recognized your friend so I looked you guys up, I saw him in a couple movies. Glad to see you on here bro.


 Ohh no shit eh' didn't realize that was you...caught you in HT unsigned band of the month...good times


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

cool man i just started this shit if you check all my videos ive been doing this like a month and your tryna put me down haha, NOt like Ive been doing this as my life passion since I was 3 lol. Of course I can improve Im a skateboarder I really do this shit for fun haha DIrt Nasty 1980 is good haha, COcaine like it was 1980eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2011)

...... said:


> rollitup doesn't have a dislike button but thankfully youtube does


Do yuo have a link?? hahahahaha


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Do yuo have a link?? hahahahaha


 yeah [video=youtube;90Q-fVHuFmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Q-fVHuFmI[/video]how can you not admit this one is good ha


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 1, 2011)

Somebody had the nerve to take the herb out the doobie ashtray, why they do me that way?

Great rap to smoke to...

[youtube]4bF-DR-aQWc[/youtube]


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd work on your image first. When a 110lb 15 year old kid 'raps' about 'hoes' and 'big booty' it just makes me think how a real woman would break you in half.


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its funny i was just watching drugs on my mind then here it is again, nice


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 1, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Ohh no shit eh' didn't realize that was you...caught you in HT unsigned band of the month...good times


You must have me confused with someone else bro

I've never been in a HT magazine


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

Xrtnfx said:


> I'd work on your image first. When a 110lb 15 year old kid 'raps' about 'hoes' and 'big booty' it just makes me think how a real woman would break you in half.


 Lol I actually laughed hard at that one Cas a big girl would flatten my ass HA! 130lbs 5'8 18yo


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 1, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Somebody had the nerve to take the herb out the doobie ashtray, why they do me that way?
> 
> Great rap to smoke to...
> 
> [youtube]4bF-DR-aQWc[/youtube]


 Devin the dude is the shit!!! IM ROLLIN CAR NOT STOLEN POPPIN OUT THE LZ MUCH TO SWOLLEN SMOKING WEED AND FEELIN FINE IN MY Lacville'79


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 1, 2011)

My Grandma would whoop yo ass


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine would just weep quietly.


----------



## Big P (Jun 1, 2011)

beardo said:


> Wow really? I was trying to be cool and supportive but now you call me And Riff Raff talentless? When you start getting royalty checks in the mail that's bigger than mine we can debate this further.
> [youtube]VbZZIEU3ItY[/youtube]


haha beardo u the man, didnt know you was on that shit lol that shit rocks.


i got this one on my phone I find it cool too


[youtube]xfNluQ888g4[/youtube]


----------



## Vento (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;VbZZIEU3ItY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbZZIEU3ItY&feature=player_embedded[/video]

It was worth reading this thread just to be introduced to Beardo ... i love this shit ! ...... Nice tight beats ..nice hypnotic hook ... rap style is off the chain .... Reminds me of SPM ... South Park Mexican 

[video=youtube;eDkZRqe4GK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDkZRqe4GK0&playnext=1&list=PLA0E4C170E7D92D30[/video]

Ego ... a bit of advice ... get in with Beardo ....he knows his shit and i would bet a pound that he would improve your flow 90 %
I think what most of the guys here are saying is ... we have seen and herd this shit before ... some of us ...before you was born... some of us herd this shit when your mom was in high school , Point is , It's been done ... and done better , True you say it's just a hobby and your new to the game ... Maybe over time you could make an impact ... but the gun's and hoes thing is not the money .... Rap about YOUR life .... YOUR experiences ... make it funny ... tell a story that people can follow ... Random freestyle is good ... but it has no focus ..it's just a lot of words .

I'm not putting you down Ego ... not one bit .... you have the balls to show your stuff and i admire that .... Your aware that you have a long way to go ... but open your ears ( or in this case your eyes ) and listen / see what people here are trying to tell you .

It's not my kind of thing man ... but props for showing us 

Roll a nice spike ... sit back and listen to this ...


[video=youtube;Oeqlm-D0eEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oeqlm-D0eEU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LostReefSponger (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a couple of rap songs for you that actually have meaning. Learn something and stop rapping about shit you don't live or that means nothing. The first video is a group opening for Kanye and look how they win over the crowd with a MEANINGFUL song, not some shit about hitting hoes and shooting a gun. 

[video=youtube;7sA3qamPyEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sA3qamPyEw[/video]

[video=youtube;Ame5i5ud67Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ame5i5ud67Y[/video]

EDIT: notice how they are both from the WEST COAST! Represent!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

We all know most rappers don`t do half the shit they talk about... But I personally don`t get why anyone would rap about doing nasty things to people, girls in specific. Its not cool in my opinion. Sucks shit to what bob marley has to say when his smoking his herb. Nuff said. 

I enjoyed watching Beardo`s video, but is that what he really does in his life? The contents of the video?


----------



## Big P (Jun 1, 2011)

this one is mine I co wrote with my buddy i do the hook and he raps




[youtube]IVQ0TCoOUYQ[/youtube]











sike!!


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I enjoyed watching Beardo`s video, but is that what he really does in his life? The contents of the video?


 Yeah that's pretty much what I do with my life, I've always found keeping it real and being yourself is the best way to go.
[youtube]cHJG84xEUM8[/youtube]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

beardo said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what I do with my life, I've always found keeping it real and being yourself is the best way to go.


Accepted for what you are. Nice music


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> You must have me confused with someone else bro
> 
> I've never been in a HT magazine


 Yeah your right, i hit the wrong quote box and was to lazy to fix it...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Was that supposed to say Cory Fails? Also at one point i read intellect like a genius... erm...


----------



## toastycookies (Jun 2, 2011)

[youtube]GlKL_EpnSp8[/youtube]


----------



## LostReefSponger (Jun 2, 2011)

If you are going to try rapping hard then at least do something like this, notice nelly's sick as flow at 3:10 once you can replicate that I MIGHT give your song a listen.

[video=youtube;2fIXxpiv1RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fIXxpiv1RU[/video]


----------



## swantip (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

Thats rap. It has something to say


----------



## Tenner (Jun 2, 2011)

Music is like sweeties.....

























Throw the rappers away


----------



## tontoboy (Jun 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> does anyone in here have any talents they would like to share. cas all i see is a bunch of talentless people








[video=youtube;YhfBlbVK58g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhfBlbVK58g&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]






[video=youtube;AOI2QZ0Bp2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOI2QZ0Bp2w&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## bill johnson (Jun 2, 2011)

this dude is a freak...who posts video's of themself acting like that? soon to be serial killer club if you ask me....


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jun 2, 2011)

lol i post those videos to get a reaction lol hahah


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 2, 2011)

AlternateEgo said:


> lol i post those videos to get a reaction lol hahah


 I get this overwhelming feeling you also cry a few hours a day....


----------



## lambofgod (Jun 2, 2011)

take the negativity and turn it into better music.

It's been happening for decades.


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 2, 2011)

I think this is more than called for at this moment...Listen to this if you never heard real hip hop..or if you dislike hip hop
[video=youtube;vrhFiY56lm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrhFiY56lm4[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 2, 2011)

holy shit, can ppl get banned for being to wack?


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 2, 2011)

Masturbation


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 2, 2011)

This has to be some of the realest music I have ever heard. I don't expect many to understand this..But if your aware of whats happening within the planet and on the planet then you'll enjoy this.
[video=youtube;qecCRDuWNZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qecCRDuWNZw[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought you were a troll but you just suck at life, never go to the internet for approval especially with this shit.


----------



## beardo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm tired of all these goose Mc's
[youtube]oTJSGIe5dpc[/youtube]


----------



## LordWinter (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/436994-i-thought-would-get-your.html


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 6, 2011)

LordWinter said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/436994-i-thought-would-get-your.html


 No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2011)

[youtube]iXZbc_zhrJg&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## TheGreenThumber (Jun 19, 2011)

To the OP:

Would you suck lilwaynes cock if you had the chance? Because you are trying so hard to sound like him it makes me want to kill myself.

EDIT- i just watched it to the end and you really did go full retard.


----------



## Sk306 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahaha is that really you in that " drugs on my mind " video beardo? if so thats fucking awesome. But anyways, op... you suck.


----------



## sso (Jun 20, 2011)

music is taste.

if you yourself like it, then there are bound to be somebody that do too.

aside from that.

well, you talking shit "im all that".

first of all, even the big rappers are pathetic when they do this. (to most people over 20 anyway.scared lil mofos that trying to be bad to get fear and respect.)

so, you gotta pick your audience when you do this.

younger crowd, you´d maybe get some awe from 12 year olds.

go pump your body up bit and you might impress 14-16 year olds.

me i listen to that and think "what a douche and a dick" (but im half again your age at least)

the song aint half bad, nice use of those samples, just gets really repetive soon. nice beat too, but nothing really original about it. but you can nod your head to it.

the lyrics also get repetive (the same tonal voice from the start to end) and i couldnt hear a "hook"

other than that, not bad, not really, might be interesting to hear your stuff later down the line, or not.

but ask for comments in a site like this.

at least half the guys are just gonna tear your shit down, being talentless douchebags themselves and jelous (least you are doing and trying something)

might want to check out a real musicians forum or rap forum, might get better answers.

personally i just find it best to follow your own inner ear.

follow other people too much and you´ll end up with shit (Especially if they are just talentless douches with absolute no right or knowledge to even make a comment beyond if they like it or not)


----------



## Big P (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]T8LND4JQaEk[/youtube]


----------

